# Roasted cauliflower



## lantzy75 (Oct 25, 2017)

My wife found a great recipe for Oven Roasted cauliflower. We initially had this as a side to my brisket, and we did it again to go along with some ribs. Tasted amazing!  Here's the video of the process with the recipe included in the video description box.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2017)

The cauliflower looks fantastic!
Great video!
Al


----------



## Myra Lien (Nov 29, 2017)

This looks great. I will try it. I try many such interesting recipes from the livre minceur. I will cook the roasted cauliflower for today's dinner.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 29, 2017)

I agree.  That looks good.  And very simple.  I'll be trying this. 
Gary


----------



## tallbm (Nov 29, 2017)

I can imagine that is great cauliflower!

I do a similar thing where I just spray a head with olive oil then toss in a bag with Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning and roast uncovered in the oven or cut up and roast/grill on my propane bbq grill.  Awesome stuff!


----------



## lantzy75 (Nov 30, 2017)

Myra Lien said:


> This looks great. I will try it. I try many such interesting recipes from the livre minceur. I will cook the roasted cauliflower for today's dinner.



I hope it turns out good for you!



tallbm said:


> I can imagine that is great cauliflower!
> 
> I do a similar thing where I just spray a head with olive oil then toss in a bag with Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning and roast uncovered in the oven or cut up and roast/grill on my propane bbq grill.  Awesome stuff!



That sounds awesome too.  We'll try that next time!


----------

